# FSU is going to destroy Florida Saturday



## Mako22 (Nov 19, 2012)

The only game that EVER matters to me is this Saturday and my Noles are going for three in a row I predict a Nole win by 21


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2012)

Not sure the Noles will score 21. UF defense is STOUT. Hopefully Fsu wins but it's going to be a close one.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2012)

The pot crop must be great in Tallahassee this year.  First you pick your team over Florida ... possible, but then in another thread, you say they are going to the NC ... impossible. Such mood swings and loss of mental acuity can only be from too much cannabis!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 19, 2012)

You're a dandy if ya do.....


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey if Georgia can beat em by 8 we ought to be able to hang about 25 on em!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 19, 2012)

Gonna be a beat down!

>>>>---------------->


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2012)

My totally useless opinion is:
Florida has to find some semblence of a balanced offense that can make clock chewing long drives and score points. If they don't, then the FSU offense will have their way with a tired Gator defense by middle of the third quarter. A blocked punt return for a game winning TD against the Ragin' Cajuns in the final seconds and a 23-0 win against JSU doesn't exactly give me the warm fuzzys about the Gators.
FSU 31- UF 17









I suck at predicting scores, so don't get too excited.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 19, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> Hey if Georgia can beat em by 8 we ought to be able to hang about 25 on em!



Going to be a bad night in tally jj, that's the only D yall will see this year


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 19, 2012)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Going to be a bad night in tally jj, that's the only D yall will see this year



Florida is finally going to play a team with an offense


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope the noles hang a 100 on them....... 

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2012)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Going to be a bad night in tally jj, that's the only D yall will see this year



Actually, we practice against a better D.


----------



## Sylvan (Nov 19, 2012)

It's possible Florida could get beat by FSU. They have already proven if you turn the ball over enough times anyone can beat you.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> It's possible Florida could get beat by FSU. They have already proven if you turn the ball over enough times anyone can beat you.



Florida _should _get beaten by FSU, and it shouldn't be a very tight game.  FSU shows up to the big time games.  It's the _gimme _games that we tend to play down to.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 19, 2012)

I think Florida will surprise FSU. FSU has looked good against poor competition. I don't see their offense putting up alot of points on Fl.


I could be wrong.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 19, 2012)

it won't surprise me to see the Noles win, but it'll be a lot closer than Nole nation would like and there won't be much scoring. that said




GO GATORS!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I think Florida will surprise FSU. FSU has looked good against poor competition. I don't see their offense putting up alot of points on Fl.
> 
> 
> I could be wrong.



How many points do you see Florida putting up on FSU's defense?


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 19, 2012)

with our schizo offense, i say 13 tops.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 19, 2012)

Very simple...if we can run the ball, we win...maybe big.  If we can't, it will be a long night for us.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 19, 2012)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Florida is finally going to play a team with an offense



I was just messing with my friend I feel like it will be 24-10 fsu or close to that


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 19, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> How many points do you see Florida putting up on FSU's defense?



I would say 21 if their quarterback plays. If he doesn't I think FSU wins it. 17-10


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I would say 21 if their quarterback plays. If he doesn't I think FSU wins it. 17-10



He's playing, and I still don't think y'all offense has a chance.  If we turn the ball over, y'all couls pull a UGA over us.  If we don't hand you the ball every other possesion, it'll get ugly.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 19, 2012)

I think UF is gonna win 21-17.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 19, 2012)

i don't think there will be 30 points scored TOTAL. Florida has a very inconsistant O, but their D ain't giving up any points either.


----------



## chadair (Nov 19, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I would say 21 if their quarterback plays. If he doesn't I think FSU wins it. 17-10


he's playin!! don't know how much tho


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 19, 2012)

Even if Florida wins....we'll still wake up Sunday morning and Florida will still suck! Just because they're those mullet-sporting, jean-short wearing step-children from the east!

I think we'll beat em like a drum though.

No love lost here if you can't tell, Go Noles!


----------



## Garnet Omen (Nov 19, 2012)

Fsu 45 uf 3


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Garnet Omen said:


> Fsu 45 uf 3


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 20, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> Even if Florida wins....we'll still wake up Sunday morning and Florida will still suck! Just because they're those mullet-sporting, jean-short wearing step-children from the east!
> 
> I think we'll beat em like a drum though.
> 
> No love lost here if you can't tell, Go Noles!



I knew I liked you........

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## LongStrangeTrip (Nov 20, 2012)

Nole Fan, i think it will be a 17-10 type game. If FSU can hold on to the dern ball they should win. 

End any chance FU has of going to a national championship game and possibly the sugar bowl is good enough for me.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm gonna say 24-10 FSU. I don't think Florida really has a shot.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 21, 2012)

31-13 Florida State!


----------



## country boy (Nov 22, 2012)

Gators by 10


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2012)

country boy said:


> Gators by 10



Go gators. We need that sec BCS match up after bama rolls the dwags and the Irish loose. Florida St. sucks.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 23, 2012)

SEC sucks. Suck Eggs Conference.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Go gators. We need that sec BCS match up after bama rolls the dwags and the Irish loose. Florida St. sucks.



Dawgs beat Bama, FSU rolls


----------



## country boy (Nov 23, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> SEC sucks. Suck Eggs Conference.



True acc fan


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Mako22 (Nov 24, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


>


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> The only game that EVER matters to me is this Saturday and my Noles are going for three in a row I predict a Nole win by 21



How'd that work out for you?


----------



## ryano (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for jinxing them


----------



## tcward (Nov 24, 2012)

SEC. Nuff said....


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2012)

Twack......


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 24, 2012)

SEC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> SEC. Nuff said....


----------



## Resica (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> The only game that EVER matters to me is this Saturday and my Noles are going for three in a row I predict a Nole win by 21



Ya think?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman, here are a few crow recipes I looked up for you. Enjoy!

http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 24, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> SEC sucks. Suck Eggs Conference.



I  once heard an old man say "Fla St.; where the women are women and the men are too"

I bleed red and black, and I hate UF, but not near as bad as an ACC homer.... better luck next year with that great D...


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

Gators aren't noted for their overpowering O,...FSU's stats were padded with cupcakes.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Gators aren't noted for their overpowering O,...FSU's stats were padded with cupcakes.



Been thinking this for a LONG time!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Gators aren't noted for their overpowering O,...FSU's stats were padded with cupcakes.



It's called the ACC conference!  

A All C Cupcake C Conference


----------



## country boy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sec go gators


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 24, 2012)

Which Saturday?

Cause it sure wasn't this one......


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 24, 2012)

Both teams were evenly matched, FSU's QB just decided to give the game to the Gators. Hey it happens sometimes, my Noles are still the better team. Sometimes the better team gets beat by an inferior one such as happened tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Both teams were evenly matched, .


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 24, 2012)

You know the differance between me and the Gator posters on this site is that after my Noles give the gators a win I actually come back on here and post. The Gators on here when they lose to my Noles are no where to be found for months.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> You know the differance between me and the Gator posters on this site is that after my Noles give the gators a win I actually come back on here and post. The Gators on here when they lose to my Noles are no where to be found for months.









I feel your pain, bro. I HATE those gators, too. They suck! Sadly, your noles sucked more tonight!


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 24, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> I feel your pain, bro. I HATE those gators, too. They suck! Sadly, your noles sucked more tonight!



No they didn't


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> You know the differance between me and the Gator posters on this site is that after my Noles give the gators a win I actually come back on here and post. The Gators on here when they lose to my Noles are no where to be found for months.




If memory serves me correctly, the gators "gave" your noles a win last year


----------



## chadair (Nov 24, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Actually, we practice against a better D.


really?? 


Rebel Yell said:


> Florida _should _get beaten by FSU, and it shouldn't be a very tight game.  FSU shows up to the big time games.  It's the _gimme _games that we tend to play down to.


show up to...................... ????????????????



southGAlefty said:


> Even if Florida wins....we'll still wake up Sunday morning and Florida will still suck! Just because they're those mullet-sporting, jean-short wearing step-children from the east!
> 
> I think we'll beat em like a drum though.
> 
> No love lost here if you can't tell, Go Noles!


maybe the Clown School needs some new drums 



Garnet Omen said:


> Fsu 45 uf 3


another false prophet. that limb u went out on shoulda done snapped by now 



southGAlefty said:


> I'm gonna say 24-10 FSU. I don't think Florida really has a shot.


don't have a shot 



Woodsman69 said:


> Both teams were evenly matched, FSU's QB just decided to give the game to the Gators. Hey it happens sometimes, my Noles are still the better team. Sometimes the better team gets beat by an inferior one such as happened tonight.





Woodsman69 said:


> You know the differance between me and the Gator posters on this site is that after my Noles give the gators a win I actually come back on here and post. The Gators on here when they lose to my Noles are no where to be found for months.


do u s a favor and QUIT comin around. no one buys yer nonsense here but u!
and u will be back next year runnin that mouth and havin NO way of backin it up. 
TROLL!!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> No they didn't



yes,...yes they did


----------



## Resica (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Both teams were evenly matched, FSU's QB just decided to give the game to the Gators. Hey it happens sometimes, my Noles are still the better team. Sometimes the better team gets beat by an inferior one such as happened tonight.



Whatever you have to tell yourself!


----------

